# Movie Night: Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am organizing a Movie Night tomorrow 7:30pm at Mall Of Emirates; Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.

It will be nice to meet new people especially if you are new to Dubai  ; Are you in?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

gonna wait with crossed fingers for Imax 3d at Ibn Battuta!


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

It is in 3D at Cinestar Cinemas also


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Imax is the critical word..........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great initiative Fathy. I would suggest however that you give people a little more notice, at least 2 days as some people may already have plans.

Hope you get a good turnout and enjoy the movie!


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Pamela0810,

Thanks for the tip; I will consider that next time


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> gonna wait with crossed fingers for Imax 3d at Ibn Battuta!


same here. i love their pancakes.


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

it's too late for tomorrow already got plans, next time


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey fathy... why not join us tomorrow for drinks instead and we cud all watch the movie on saturday??


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

good idea that why we have a good week-end


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

I will join hopefully if its Saturday.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah a movie event on Thursday may not work out well, I might be keen for Saturday though!


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for your feedback and reply, unfortunately the movie night is cancelled.


----------



## tanya1982 (May 19, 2011)

What are the reviews like?


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Tanya,

#1 in US Box office


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

As tonight arrangement did not work, what about Saturday night, we have two options:

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean : On Stranger Tides at 9:30pm

2. The Beaver at 9:15pm

Let me know who is in


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

not such a good review for the movie, according to Yahoo


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Now I've already seen the movie, went to the midnight show yesterday, because I thought you're all gonna see it yesterday and talk about it today. 
But no problem, now I can talk about it and you don't need to see it anymore ;-)


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Please let me know when you decide NOT to see The Beaver. I can see Johnny Depp 100 times, but no romantic drama with Jodie Foster and Mel Gibson


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

BettyLuna said:


> Please let me know when you decide NOT to see The Beaver. I can see Johnny Depp 100 times, but no romantic drama with Jodie Foster and Mel Gibson


Great feedback, no The Beaver then


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Well, no Beaver for me, but maybe other people like to watch movies about psychic problems, depression and multiple personality....but now when I think about is, Captain Sparrow is not that sane himself ;-)


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Fathy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As tonight arrangement did not work, what about Saturday night, we have two options:
> 
> ...


I'm in for Pirates.  
Send us details bout where and how to meet up..


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Count me in, Pirates for me too. 
Mall of the Emirates? - would be convenient for me


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be going to the mall of emirates to watch that movie, but I am going earlier in the afternoon.

My colleagues watched and they told me that's alright. Also, I have never been to the mall of emirates and read that they ve got that luxury seats or whatever...just wanna check it out.

If someone is planning to go to Emirates to catch movie...and wanna tag along keep me posted

cheers,


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Pirates*



Fathy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As tonight arrangement did not work, what about Saturday night, we have two options:
> 
> ...




I would like to jon on Saturday for Pirates.
Can you advise details of when and where to meet ...
I assume that since this is a new a very popular film we will need to get the tickets early to secure places.


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Any decision on the time tomorrow? I am in as well


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd love to see this film and Mall of the Emirates works for me but would prefer an earlier time (7.30 ish?) as I have an early start Sunday morning.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so people we are thinking a 6.30 show at Mall of the Emirates would be perfect. Everybody who wants to join in can meet us in front of the ticket counter at around 6pm. We should be a fairly big group of people


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> ok so people we are thinking a 6.30 show at Mall of the Emirates would be perfect. Everybody who wants to join in can meet us in front of the ticket counter at around 6pm. We should be a fairly big group of people


Good. I could not go yesterday and the time is good. I ended up going to festival city and other places. Ended up watching more movies Thanks to Utorrent!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so it's settled? Today we meet at 6pm at the cinemas in MOE?


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

*movie night*

i will try and be there at 6 pm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Do we make any ticket reservations online? I saw the movie on Wednesday, which was a weekday and the seats were almost sold out 3 hours before the show. I can imagine that today 6:30 is a good time for everybody....families with children.....
However, Ill be there at 6pm.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good point! This does seem like a sold out kind of movie!


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

oh...and the ticket is 50 AED for normal seats. Not sure what movies costs here normally and no idea about the special comfortable seats. 
This seems to be a cultural thing...here all the special seats were sold out first, in London nobody pays 1,50 GBP (about 18 AED) more to sit in a bigger seat


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

unless you're a bigger person? i don't like the VIP seats or sitting at the back, the locals and snobs tend to sit there and chat away like they own the place!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

All the middle seats are sold out!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just watched the movie at Marina Mall. Pretty good movie actually. The cinema was half empty, though that might be because I went to a screening in the middle of the day.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it's also about seating, the front section always sucks and the middle is usually the best overall. For this session, only a few seats left in the middle, just a few here and there!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Indeed just booked mine


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey all; it was nice meeting you all. Good movie!
Just one note on the side.... The 3D sucked big time! I had to take my glasses off couple of times because it was 100% better without it.

I felt that there was not a need for 3D at all!!!!


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Great evening out. we had good seats and the movie was good, as expected 
Thanks Ipshi and Srini!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

It was a nice relaxed evening... thanks for organising and for all those who came out!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the company everyone. Was great seeing you all.

Canuck, maybe there was something wrong with your glasses because the 3D seemed perfectly fine to me. T'was a good movie.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks for the company everyone. Was great seeing you all.
> 
> Canuck, maybe there was something wrong with your glasses because the 3D seemed perfectly fine to me. T'was a good movie.


well it was pretty dark witht he glasses, iI took them off for couple of times and the image was far better. Also, what I meant was that I did not feel any added value watching in 3D this time. 

Avatar was great in 3D for example.


----------

